# Aroma: Therapy



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Much to my surprise, our local 'Home Hardware' has a new product (new to me anyway)...water based paint thinner! Who'd a thunk it, eh?

It seems to, or at least claims to, do pretty much all the painting related jobs that one would expect paint thinner/varsol/mineral spirits to do.
ODOURLESS! And non-flamable! Ok; going to give it a fair trial.
The only things that I can't see it being useful for are those machine shop type uses; cleaning tools where a light solvent coating is a good thing, ie it isn't water.
Home Hardware - Water Base Renew Paint Thinner
Bonus! They didn't charge me the Eco tax... mind you, it still came to $14.55 for 4L 
Anybody tried this , or similar products? TSP doesn't count.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Water based thinner for an oil based paint. I'd have never thunk it. Does this mean we don't have to separate the brushes we use for oil from the ones for water based?


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Dan. I havn't tried it. I'm so fedup with the advertisement because people belives in them. "The Original water based oil paint". First of all the paint producer is fooling you. The water based paint gives a different look and feel and it has allways something to do with some sort of plastic. I rather use old style product's and a two valve/filter raspirator.
Bon chance Dan!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles; no. 

My understanding is that pure bristles take paint up inside the individual bristles, and in the case of latex specifically, the paint sets in there making the bristle brittle...ie it'll break off down the road. Synthetic for anything; pure bristle for non-latex. Urethane you ask? No idea. But since I use foam pads for for that anyway, it's never come up.
I'm open for correction if anybody wants to offer a different explanation?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I read the subject line and thought it meant going out into the shop, then just sitting and smell the wood odor. That's what I do on occasion, just sit out there and smell the nice smell of wood. Very soothing.

Almost all my paint usage nowadays is latex. Water thinned, water cleanup. Basically, there have been so much improvement in latex paints over the last 10-20 years, it's often superior to oil paints for many applications. It also makes a great, and very inexpensive, fabric paint.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Theo; absolutely! I go out to the woodshed, with a brewski, and mellow out on the split D. Fir and Red Cedar. Feeding the inner me, literally and figuratively.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw the title and thought that Dan had gone all girlie-boy on us..........LOL...

I like that idea of a brewski, but only after clean up....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

James; "Dan had gone all girlie-boy on us........."
 you have no idea, James, I'm surrounded by superannuated hippies out here on the Sunshine Coast. The pot capital of Canada. Patchouli is the Provincial Scent.
Roberts Creek Mandala 2012 | Everything Sunshine Coast


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys... 

From "just sitting down in the shop and taking it all in" to "girly boy" to "superannuated hippies.........." this thread has got my day off to just a great start. 

Nothing better in my book that starting the day off with 2 donuts, a cup of coffee, and a good laugh and a smile..


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I read the subject line and thought it meant going out into the shop, then just sitting and smell the wood odor. That's what I do on occasion, just sit out there and smell the nice smell of wood. Very soothing.
> 
> Almost all my paint usage nowadays is latex. Water thinned, water cleanup. Basically, there have been so much improvement in latex paints over the last 10-20 years, it's often superior to oil paints for many applications. It also makes a great, and very inexpensive, fabric paint.


Theo, I get paint on my clothes also.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

First bit of bad news is that, _exactly as Esko (Tiny) said, they lie!_
It ain't odourless!! I got some on my hands from wiping up a small bit that spilled...now I can't get the chemical smell off my hands, or at least not with soap and water. I'm pretty sure my Orange hand cleaner will do the trick, but still, odourless means ODOURLESS.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Hi Dan. I havn't tried it. I'm so fedup with the advertisement because people belives in them. "The Original water based oil paint". First of all the paint producer is fooling you. The water based paint gives a different look and feel and it has allways something to do with some sort of plastic. I rather use old style product's and a two valve/filter raspirator.
> Bon chance Dan!


I'am right there with you, have been finishing gun stocks and some furniture for 35 plus years and I do not like water based finishes. I use a mask and a spray booth.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

mstrfnsh said:


> I'am right there with you, have been finishing gun stocks and some furniture for 35 plus years and I do not like water based finishes. I use a mask and a spray booth.


Your way is really at the end of the line how to make the finish! With water based finish you have to clean your spraygun more often than with thinnerbased. I would had a use for your skill one month ago.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> James, I'm surrounded by superannuated hippies out here on the Sunshine Coast. The pot capital of Canada. /?p=1381]Roberts Creek Mandala 2012 | Everything Sunshine Coast[/url]



Isn't Pot the 2nd largest cash crop in B.C. after lumber :yes4:and you always have magic mushrooms to fall back on. :haha:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hard to say, Richard, not a lot is declared to Can. Rev...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

vzbingo said:


> Theo, I get paint on my clothes also.....


Well yeah, but I wasn't including that.
If you're married, and your wife wants to buy fabric paint, that stuff comes in small bottles, and is EXPENSIVE. You can buy a half a pint of latex paint for probably no more than one of those steenkin' little bottles will cost, and it will work just the same way, and possibly even better. And you'll still have lots of paint left over. 

I believe I have paint and/or wood glue somewhere on about every shirt and pair of pants I own.


----------

